# Your Favorite Cat Books



## greeh (Apr 27, 2005)

As a cat lover and avid reader, I'm always on the lookout for great cat books I don't know yet. So which are your all-time favorites?


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I really don't know my favorites.  8O 8O


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I enjoy the Cat Who mystery series by Lilian Jackson Braun, a series of books about a gentleman and his two siamese cats. If you are not familiar with them and wish to try them, by all means read them in order. The earlier ones are the best of the series.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

_Cat Stories_ by James Herriot stands out. There are others, perhaps I'll post tomorrow.


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

I just finished a new book called "Hiss And Tell: From the Files Of A Cat Shrink" by Pam Johnson-Bennett (author or Think Like A Cat). It was a great read and had me laughing hysterically!

I have a ton of cat books and I find them all good in their own ways. Some are purely educational and others are just fun to read. One of my favorite educational ones is Food Pets Die For by Ann N. Martin. It's a shocking look into the pet food industry and kind of makes you cringe once you read the ingredients in well-known pet foods.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

My list:

Cat Stories - James Herriot
The Nine Emotional Lives of Cats - J. M. Masson
Cat Watching - Desmond Morris
Outwitting Cats - Wendy Christensen
250 Things You Can Do to Make Your Cat Adore You - Ingrid Newkirk
Think Like a Cat - Pam Johnson-Bennett
Communicating With Your Cat - J. Anne Helgren


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Tribe of Tiger - Elizabeth Marshall Thomas
Think Cat - David Taylor

When I was younger I read a fantastic children's book called 'Blitzcat', I'm gonna try and find it so I can read it again...it was about a cat in WWII.


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Judith Kerr's Mog the Cat series. they are kids books but I love them


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I loved the children's series "The Cat Club" by Esther Averill

Some practical books:

The Stray Cat Handbook, by Tamara Kreuz
The Cat Who Cried for Help, by Dr. Nicholas Dodman


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I love "A Cat Named Darwin" -- about a man who wasn't much of a cat person but grew to love and respect a stray that moved into his home. 

I also REALLY enjoyed "The Cat Who Went to Paris" about a man and his little silver tabby Scottish Fold who went everywhere with him, restaurants, five star hotels, summer homes, and eventually Paris...he became more of a star than his famous owner who was an author. It's a true story and very entertaining. The sequel, "A Cat Abroad" is good too, but I'd say it's less about the cat and more like a travel log of where to go and eat in Europe.


----------



## Chris013 (May 18, 2005)

The Cat Who Came for Christmas -- by Cleveland Amory

The Cat Who Went to Paris -- by PETER GETHERS

And for fiction, cat sleuth books I love the ones by Rita Mae Brown with her cat Sneaky Pie. They have titles such as 'Murder She Meowed'.


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

If you enjoy fantasy two great books are Fritti tailchaiser,(don't remember auther) , and the Ghatti series by Gail Greeno.The Rita May Brown books are wonderful also. I could read any of these over and over!


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

nerilka said:


> If you enjoy fantasy two great books are Fritti tailchaiser,(don't remember auther)
> 
> 
> > Do you mean Tailchaser's Song? It's by Tad Williams. An interesting read and I would say a little out of the ordinary (which is good in my books) and worth it I'd say. I enjoy the cat's prespective.
> ...


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Sorryabout that!  Its been several years; I am glad some one else has heard of it


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*cat book*

'Jennie' by Paul Galico. I cried and cried when I read that as a kid.
Also, 'Thomasina' by the same author. That one was made into a film in the sixties.

seashell


----------

